# Wts/wtt gear



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Sale List 4-20-2013

HELLO ALL, RON L HERE - SERE SURPLUS WITH MORE SURPLUS and GUN Parts FOR SALE or Trade? see my web site at:http://sesurplus.shtfm.com/store/

SWISS TOOL MULTI TOOL, AS NEW, ASKING $10.00, OR OTHER BLACK mULTITOOL $8.50






PARA CORD BRACLETS DIFF COLORS, ASKING $12.50 EACH HAVE 3 DIFF COLORS



Medical Kit Compact, with Stethoscope bandages, Tape Gauze and mopre see pic, asking $65.00





CUTTAR SNAKE BIT KIT, AS NEW, ASKING $8.50 EACH HAVE 2




All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Medical Kit Compact, with Stethoscope bandages, Tape Gauze and mopre see pic, asking $65.00





CUTTAR SNAKE BIT KIT, AS NEW, ASKING $8.50 EACH HAVE 2


SMALL FIRST AID KIT, AS NEW, ASNING $12.00





U.S.G.I. LARGE CARABINER FOR MOUNTIN AND ROPE WORK, 1 ONLY ASKING $12.00




U.S.G.I. INSECT PROTECTIVE HEAD NETTING, ASKING $5.00




U.S.G.I. SAW ESCAPE SAW CABLE TYPE ASKING $5.00 1 ONLY




U.S.G.I. FIRE PASTE IN BOX, ASKING $12.00 A BOX




U.S.G.I. MORTAR CRATES, NICE METAL BOX GOOD FOR TOOLS OR BULK AMMO STORAGE, 
USED GOOD CONDITION BROWN OR PLAINTED BLACK, ASKING $25.00 \EACH HAVE 3


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. WW2 ERA HELMET COVERS, ASKING $20.00 EACH HAVE 2



U.S.G.I. ARMY RIFLE AWARD, WW2, 1 SET ONLY ASKING $12.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY RIFLE AWARD WW2 1 SET ONLY ASKING $15.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY UNIT AWARD PIN 1 ONLY ASKING $10.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY WW2 RIBBON BARS, 2 OF THEM, ASKING $15.00 PAIR



U.S.G.I. ARMY WW2 COLAR DEVICES, ASKING $15.00 SET



U.S.G.I. ARMY COLAR DEVICES WW2, SET ASKING $15.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY COLAR DEVICES WW2, SET, ASKIG $15.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY HAT DEVICE, WW2 ASKING $20.00 1 ONLY



U.S.G.I. WW2 bRASS BELT BUCKLES, ASKING $10.OO EACH HAVE 2


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. WW2 ERA HELMET COVERS, ASKING $20.00 EACH HAVE 2



U.S.G.I. ARMY RIFLE AWARD, WW2, 1 SET ONLY ASKING $12.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY RIFLE AWARD WW2 1 SET ONLY ASKING $15.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY UNIT AWARD PIN 1 ONLY ASKING $10.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY WW2 RIBBON BARS, 2 OF THEM, ASKING $15.00 PAIR



U.S.G.I. ARMY WW2 COLAR DEVICES, ASKING $15.00 SET



U.S.G.I. ARMY COLAR DEVICES WW2, SET ASKING $15.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY COLAR DEVICES WW2, SET, ASKIG $15.00



U.S.G.I. ARMY HAT DEVICE, WW2 ASKING $20.00 1 ONLY



U.S.G.I. WW2 bRASS BELT BUCKLES, ASKING $10.OO EACH HAVE 2


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. 5 GALON GAS CAN O.D. GREEN USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $20.00 EACH HAVE 2



U.S.G.I. O.D. GREEN CANVAS DUFFLE BAG CANVAS,ASKING $15.00



U.S.G.I. O.D. GREEN COTTON LAUNDRY BAG, USED CONDITION, ASKING 8.00$ 



U.S.G.I. ARTIC CANTEEN COVER CANVAS, ASKING $12.00 1 ONLY



U.S.G.I. 1 QT CANTEEN WITH COVER AND ALICE CLIPS ON BACK, ASKING $8.50









U.S.G.I. STAINLESS STEEL CANTEEN CUP underfold and WIRE HANDELES, AS NEW ASKING $15.00 EACH HAVE 2



U.S.G.I. MESS KIT STAINLESS STEEL VARIOUS DATES, USED GOOD CONDITION ASKING $14.00 HAVE 2



U.S.G.I. FISHING DROP LINE EMERGENCY USE, ASKING $5.00



U.S.G.I. LARGE WEB BELT METAL BUCKLE GOOD USED CONDITION, ASKING $12.50 EAC HAVE 3



U.S.G.I. LARGE WEB BELT NEWER TYPE 3 BUCKLE, AS NEW, ASKING $15.OO EACH HAVE 3


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

MRE MEALS CHICKEN AND BEEF STEW, ASKING $9.00 EACH, 1 









U.S.G.I. Bandoleers to fit the above 4 pocket, HAVE 3, asking $3.00 each









U.S.G.I. WATERPROO SACK, GREAT FOR ITEM ABOVE, ASKING $10.00









U.S.G.I. WEB BELT SYSPENDERS O.D. GREEN USED, ASKING $8.00 EACH









U.S.G.I. WOODLAND GRENADE POUCH, NO GRENADES THESE HOLD CELL PHONES GLOVES AND ALL SORTS OF ITEMS, 
AS NEW, ASKING $4.00 EACH, have 4 / also have 1 in Desert tan









U.S.G.I. COMPASS POUCH/MEDICAL POUCH O.D.GREEN, ASKING $5.00 EACH HAVE 3









U.S.G.I. SLEEPING BAG ZIPPER, AS NEW, ASKING $12.00 1 ONLY









U.S.G.I. Helmet bands with Luminecent "Cats Eyes", asking $1.00 each have 5









Black gi type web belts medium good used condition, asking $10.00 each have 2



U.S.G.I. P-38 CAN OPENERS, NEW ISSUED, ZINK PLATED NAVY ISSUES FOR RUST PREVENTION,
ASKING $2.00 EACH,


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U.S.G.I. ORANGE MATCH CASE WITH STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES, HAS FLINT STRIKER ON THE BOTTON WHEN
YOU RUN OUT OF MATCHES, ASKING $4.00 each HAVE 4









U.S.G.I. M-16/AR-15 BLANK FIRING ADAPTOR, USED GOOD CONDITION ASKING $18.00 EACH HAVE 2









U.S.G.I. MILITARY PATCHES ASSORTED, ASKING $1-3$ EACH OR ALL OF THE PILE 25$









BLACK CASE GREAT TO USE FOR PISTOL CARRY, NEEDS FOAM, FAIR CONDITION, ASKING $25.00 1 ONLY






ALUMINUM GUN CASE HOLDS SHORT SHOTGUN, OR PISTOLS OR SHOTGUN WITH BARREL REMOVED, ASKING $45.00 1 ONLY





Compass Quality made, as new asking $12.50 each have 2



Lugage/Bob Lock combination, as new in wrap, asking $10 each have 2



YELLOW LEATHER WORK GLOVES, AS NEW ASKING $5.OO EACH HAVE 2,


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

East German Raindrop quad 30 rnd ak mag pouch great conditon, asking $10.00, 1 ONLY









Uncle Mikes Double mag Holder for single stack mags like 1911a1 or other simular, used great conditon, 1 only, asking $15.00









Bianchi, Leather backetweave Double mag pouch for BHP or double stack mags, 1 only exfcellent condition, asking $18.00









Russian watch 80's era 15 jewell, with leather band, asking $120.00









MEDICAL SWOBS WITH LONG STICK HANDLE, .75 EACH 3 F0R $2.25









C.D. ROMS OF SURVIVAL, SOLAR POWER, MEDICAL, PREPARDNESS, HOME STEADING, HOME BUILD
PROJECTS AND OTHER INFO, ASKING $12.00 EACH 2 FOR $20

(MEDICAL ITEM), MEDIUM ICE PACK, WITH TIES, USED , ASKING $4.00









- STRIKE ANYWHERE MATCHES IN 250 count large box,or 320 in 32 count boxes in a 10 box brick! OR A 300 COUNT BOX 
ASKING $2.75 BRICK/box BOth IN STOCk









U.S.G.I. AR-15A2 PISTOL GRIP, USED GOOD CONDITION, ASKING $6.50 ONLY 1 

AK STOCK SET, REAR STOCK AS WELL Pistol Grip FOREND, STOCK HAS SMALL CHIPPED AREA, have plastic Pistol grip
ASKING $25.00 SET


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

U,S,G,I, M-14 TOP FOREND COVER FIBERGLASS WITH STEEL CLIPS, USED GREAT CONDITION, ASKING $15.00 EACH HAVE 2









BlacK Plastic Double comum Pistol Magazine loader, as new asking $4.00









C.D. Roms of Rifle, Pistol and Differnt Gun manuals, Full auto, Supressors all your gun needs under 1 roof
and more for gun Repair,asking $14.00 a CD or 2 for 25$ Ask for details will cut and past Indexes to your request

(1) Reminton 870 Regular 4 shot Tube spring, used great condition, asking $5.00









(1) Remington or Mossburg, Shell Tube end Cap, asking $12.00, or included with above for $15.00









Colt 1911A1 Military hammer, no spur or pin, used great condition, asking $18.00 pic soon









Colt 1911A1 mainspring cap assembly used good condition, asking $3.00









45 magazine bumper pad kits, include pad and 2 screws, asking $3.00 set









blank firing adaptor for ak east gearman, as new in wrap have 3, asking $5.00 each

All items sold From WV and require additional $ for shipping, trades accepted on Most items, ask!
Some Trade items I am looking for are:

40MM GAS MASK FILTERS US OR FORIEGN
Quality 22 LR ammo, Plated and HP especially, want standard an high Velocity like CCI Mini Mag and stinger rnds
45 acp ammo
9MM Luger ammo
12 Ga 2 3/4" slugs, buckshot or smaller shot
Scrap Silver and Gold coins
Surplus USGI/Foriegn Surplus
Night Vision EQ
Commgear
AK mags 20/30/40 rnd
Cutlery, Knives, Multi-tools, 
Gunsmithng screw driver set
Ask, maybe we work a deal?


----------

